# Peyton Manning is a Bronco!!!!



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

WAHOOOOOO!!!!! Manning makes this team better INSTANTLY!!!!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally, I thought he was going to go with Tennessee. The climate, culture, and coaching staff seemed to be more Peyton's style. Even though Peyton has said he isn't too keen on playing in the NFC, I thought for a second San Fran was going to be the one with their new receiver additions recently (Manningham, Moss). I think Harbaugh and Manning would clash on who is calling the shots, and since John Fox is more defense-oriented, Denver will probably allow Manning more control over the offense. Plus, Manning as a Niner is only a short term solution for them. They'd be better off strengthening their O-line, acquiring another young WR (maybe Mike Wallace), and sticking with Smith at QB for now. With the Broncos, I think they have a real shot for future development if Tebow sticks around under the tutelage of Peyton Manning. I don't think there is another QB in the league right now that could fit the bill as a QB/coach better than Peyton Manning. 

It just sucks that he had to go to the team I hate most in the NFL! O|*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Vegas Superbowl odds for the Broncos went from 75-1 to 10-1 in a matter of about 5 minutes.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get me a new hound pup now, I name all my dogs after the Denver starting quarterback. Tebow works, Peyton isn't bad, but Kyle is not a good name for a hound.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> It just sucks that he had to go to the team I hate most in the NFL! O|*


A-FREAKING-MEN!
I am a Manning fan, but I can't pull for the Donkey's, not even when they are playing the Cowgirls.
As a Niner fan I was hoping for a miracle and see Peyton in a Niner's uni, and see Smith sent packing to boot. Alas, it looks like Harbaugh will need to pull another rabbit out of his hat to give them any chance of making it back to the NFC Championship game anytime soon. :evil:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Kyle is not a good name for a hound.


I'd have named him Orton.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Kyle is not a good name for a hound.
> 
> 
> I'd have named him Orton.


That was the name of a pig I slaughtered today. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured that if Manning wanted another Super Bowl, he'd have gone with the Niners. They are the ONE team that Manning could have taken to that point. The NFC west is aweful at best, the Niners have a solid line and running game, and great defense. If Smith got them to the NFC title game, Mannning could have taken them all the way. 

That said, the donkees are much better with Manning. But I don't see them getting past the Ravens, Steelers, or Patriots even with Manning. Like I've said before, he must be content having fewer titles than his little brother. Because I seriously don't see how he can sniff a Super Bowl with the donkees. Too many superior teams to have to go through.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > It just sucks that he had to go to the team I hate most in the NFL! O|*
> ...


Agreed! I HATE DENVER and ELWAY! Goes back to the 80's when they would stomp Marino and the Dolphins. Love Manning but hate the Donkeys!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I figured that if Manning wanted another Super Bowl, he'd have gone with the Niners. They are the ONE team that Manning could have taken to that point. The NFC west is aweful at best, the Niners have a solid line and running game, and great defense. If Smith got them to the NFC title game, Mannning could have taken them all the way.
> 
> That said, the donkees are much better with Manning. But I don't see them getting past the Ravens, Steelers, or Patriots even with Manning. Like I've said before, he must be content having fewer titles than his little brother. Because I seriously don't see how he can sniff a Super Bowl with the donkees. Too many superior teams to have to go through.


I seem to recall hearing that he didn't want to play in the NFC, so I guess that became the most important thing to him.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

MKP said:


> I seem to recall hearing that he didn't want to play in the NFC, so I guess that became the most important thing to him.


Supposedly, he doesn't want to be in the same conference as Eli and have to block his brother from making the Superbowl, but would like to play against him at the Superbowl.

Kind of a side note: Peyton doesn't have to face the Colts or the Giants this year in the regular season. Not saying that's a reason for picking the Broncos, but it is an interesting coincidence.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d825a5cfa/article/opponents-set-for-2012-season


----------

